
Weed Is Basically Legal in New York City Now, but Only If You're White - kushti
http://www.vice.com/read/weed-is-basically-legal-in-new-york-city-now-but-only-if-youre-white-1023
======
jeebuscristo
The race baiting headline brought me here.

